# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Afbouwen Lorazepam 2,5 mg

## louisenpetra

Ik gebruik al 35 jaar Seresta 10 mg 5x daags waarvan de laatste 3 jaar Lorazepam 2,5 mg 4 tot 5 pd. Nu wil ik gaan afbouwen maar dat gaat niet zomaar ik ben gaan halveren maar de bijwerkingen zijn niet te doen. Weet iemand of heeft iemand een afbouw schema?

Groet ,

Louis

----------

